# Kickstart Distortion Mockup Pedal



## music6000 (Oct 24, 2021)




----------



## music6000 (Oct 26, 2021)

A different look :


----------



## dlazzarini (Oct 26, 2021)

music6000 said:


> View attachment 17442


This is slick


----------

